# What am I doing wrong?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky had a couple of matts again today. I brush him (Madden red brush) and wherever he has some matting, some hair comes out. Is that normal? 

Today, I used the wide tooth comb and detangle spray to get a couple of small matts out of his ear. I gently combed and the matt came out with his hair! He whimpered a tiny bit too. He doesn't stay too still even though I use the blue grooming table, he still moves around. Maybe I am hurting him? :blink: I don't want to hurt my baby. What combs do you use for matting? Or do you use the Madden brush? He has fine hair and when I do the cleaner drops in his ear and massage I think it causes matting. But he was cut short last month because of lots of matting. I've been using the Madden brush for months now.:huh: 

I use the small comb for his eye area and a toothbrush with spa lavish to clean, then rinse. His eyes are still teary and some staining. He eats Wellness Core and Natural Balance small breed bisquits. That is all he gets. 

As far as shampoo and conditioner I use Alpha Dog Series Premium choice white brightening shampoo, antibacterial. It has a musk scent and I love it. I also use John Paul Condition Oatmeal conditioning spray, tropiclean Dmat tangle remover. I always rinse him well, brush before bathing too.

If anyone has any ideas to what I am doing wrong please tell me. Also will his coat come in thicker if I use something else? It's so fine.

Sorry for all the questions...:blush: Right now he is licking my fingers as I type!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Diane there are always hairs coming out when you get a mat out. If he whimpers you are hurting him. I start from the bottom of the mat and work my way up. I hold on to the hair close to the skin, so when I comb through the mat the hair is not pulling the skin. That's what's hurting him, when the hair pulls on the skin. I use a small slicker brush, a small pin brush but mostly my comb.
View attachment 92422

For detangler I still have some old Liquid Silk left. Or I use Fur Butter. Other people here are using good products to get mats out. If he is bathed every week he will mat less. The more the hair gets dusty, the more they mat. The drops in the ear are causing a mess too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, well maybe it's the technique more than the products? :huh:I give Rocky a bath every week like clockwork. I never miss a week.:thumbsup: I always brush him too. He's a wiggly worm and doesn't like his legs brushed. I do hold the matt, but he doesn't always stay still for that. He allows me to brush his face and ears and back, but not his under neath and legs. Sometimes he gets matts under his front legs due to the harness. I feel awful that I hurt him and only want to learn the proper way. I am going to insist on going in the mobile groomers truck next time, but he's so short that will not be for another month I'm guessing. I'm glad there are some hairs that come out when you get a matt out or I'd just throw in the towel now.:HistericalSmiley:
I want to learn...thanks for your help. Forgot to add I have a tiny brush like that I use too, mostly for his facial area and head. Guess I'll use that more.



MalteseJane said:


> Diane there are always hairs coming out when you get a mat out. If he whimpers you are hurting him. I start from the bottom of the mat and work my way up. I hold on to the hair close to the skin, so when I comb through the mat the hair is not pulling the skin. That's what's hurting him, when the hair pulls on the skin. I use a small slicker brush, a small pin brush but mostly my comb.
> View attachment 92422
> 
> For detangler I still have some old Liquid Silk left. Or I use Fur Butter. Other people here are using good products to get mats out. If he is bathed every week he will mat less. The more the hair gets dusty, the more they mat. The drops in the ear are causing a mess too.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Dianne, I would try changing shampoo. Whitening shampoos are very harsh and drying to the coat and the skin and using a whitening shampoo once a month should be sufficient. If a dog has dry skin and coat he's going to scratch and scratching will cause matting. In between baths with whitening shampoo I would start by trying a shampoo that you like for your own hair. I keep going back to Pantene, works for me and my dogs. We are in the dryest time of year now in New England ... that cold weather that tends to suck the moisture right out of the air. Natural gas forced hot air heat doesn't help much either. So every winter I set up a humidifier and am always amazed how it helps to control static.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OK, I never thought about it being drying. I'll try the Pantene. :chili:It's very dry here too...my skin is very dry. So maybe his is too. Thank you for your suggestion Mary! 



MaryH said:


> Dianne, I would try changing shampoo. Whitening shampoos are very harsh and drying to the coat and the skin and using a whitening shampoo once a month should be sufficient. If a dog has dry skin and coat he's going to scratch and scratching will cause matting. In between baths with whitening shampoo I would start by trying a shampoo that you like for your own hair. I keep going back to Pantene, works for me and my dogs. We are in the dryest time of year now in New England ... that cold weather that tends to suck the moisture right out of the air. Natural gas forced hot air heat doesn't help much either. So every winter I set up a humidifier and am always amazed how it helps to control static.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- when I visit in January, I'll show you how to get the pin mats out easily.  

Having had long coated show dogs for 30 years has given me lots and lots of practice. LOL


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH thank you Lynn...that would be great. I can't wait to meet you!!! :chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- when I visit in January, I'll show you how to get the pin mats out easily.
> 
> Having had long coated show dogs for 30 years has given me lots and lots of practice. LOL


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i go thru the same with dolce , ive started using a heavy duty treatment conditioner on his hair n its matting less . but the legs he doesnt let me brush its crazy he pulls back n gets upset... good luck


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i go thru the same with dolce , ive started using a heavy duty treatment conditioner on his hair n its matting less . but the legs he doesnt let me brush its crazy he pulls back n gets upset... good luck


I think Dolce and Rocky may be related somehow....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol yes!


Rocky's Mom said:


> I think Dolce and Rocky may be related somehow....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm new to this grooming thing but one thing that has helped me is to give Skittle small treats frequently while grooming her legs. I use my comb big side first then the small side. I do have to say the area where piddles is not nice and I can't get under there to get those mats out. For the ones that I do find, U do like I do with my daughter's hair. I hold it close to the skin and work at it in tiny spots. 

I'm sure since Skittle is still a puppy isn't not as bad as it could be. I'm trying to be consistent and brush her daily. I've missed to days due to late nights at work. Good luck and I will look forward to hear what everyone says. I need as many tricks as possible.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dianne, I don't know if this will help, but, Snowball's groomer layered his hair near his ears and I think his back. Snowball especially had a problem in those areas ... just a few scratches or a sweater or harness would do it. Since Betsy did the layer cut, and now he stays matt free over his entire coat. Even if he wears sweaters or harnesses.

In addition, I use the Madden brushes. However, I also think I am helping keep Snowball matt free ... by combing his coat with a gentle comb that I think is made by Safari. I have a smaller comb that is just perfect for his face ... I love it! It's made by the same company ... just a tiny comb ... maybe three inches long. Just perfect for the face. And, they are not expensive at all. The combs feel like a very gentle massage against the skin. Snowball LOVES to be combed and brushed ... it relaxes him.

For a while we were using the Sebulex dog shampoo. But, we are currently using the Spa Lavish shampoo and facial scrub. Snowball loves that, too. 

Also, since Crystal recommended the coconut oil ... Snowball's hair is beautiful ... fuller and easy to manage. And, his coat has sheen. 

So, for us, I think it's a combination of the shampoo, coconut oil (and, diet) and a good cut by a groomer who knows what she/he knows what they are doing. Snowball, by the way, does not see the groomer every six weeks ... it's usually every three or four months. And, then we still shampoo his hair at home ... because I prefer to do that. (probably why he loves his bath, too) 

Snowball does not have a puppy cut right now because the weather here is very cold. However, we have his hair cut shorter by the ears.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Layering...wow, now in addition to my hair getting layered Rocky needs his layered too...:HistericalSmiley:His hair is probably too short for that now, but I will definitely remember that, thank you Marie. That is an awesome idea, maybe I will grow his hair out longer this time. 

Where did you get your combs? I've tried the coconut oil, but Rocky won't eat his food when I put it on, and I've tried giving it to him on a teaspoon too. He's such a stinker pot. :wub: Rocky sees the groomer every six or 8 weeks if I could stretch it out that long. In between, I bathe him myself, but take him in for nail clips. He does like his bath, sometimes he gets impatient because I take my time, hee hee, but mostly he is ok with that.

Thanks so much for your help. 




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dianne, I don't know if this will help, but, Snowball's groomer layered his hair near his ears and I think his back. Snowball especially had a problem in those areas ... just a few scratches or a sweater or harness would do it. Since Betsy did the layer cut, and now he stays matt free over his entire coat. Even if he wears sweaters or harnesses.
> 
> In addition, I use the Madden brushes. However, I also think I am helping keep Snowball matt free ... by combing his coat with a gentle comb that I think is made by Safari. I have a smaller comb that is just perfect for his face ... I love it! It's made by the same company ... just a tiny comb ... maybe three inches long. Just perfect for the face. And, they are not expensive at all. The combs feel like a very gentle massage against the skin. Snowball LOVES to be combed and brushed ... it relaxes him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You're doing great:chili:...I bathe Rocky once a week and brush and comb him almost every day. I do try to work it out with my fingers too, sometimes that helps. But his get so matted. 



girlygirls said:


> I'm new to this grooming thing but one thing that has helped me is to give Skittle small treats frequently while grooming her legs. I use my comb big side first then the small side. I do have to say the area where piddles is not nice and I can't get under there to get those mats out. For the ones that I do find, U do like I do with my daughter's hair. I hold it close to the skin and work at it in tiny spots.
> 
> I'm sure since Skittle is still a puppy isn't not as bad as it could be. I'm trying to be consistent and brush her daily. I've missed to days due to late nights at work. Good luck and I will look forward to hear what everyone says. I need as many tricks as possible.


----------

